# Advancing with only one lesson a week?



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

I could never afford more than one lesson a week, and I'm almost ready for A rated shows! Its the commitment @ home (or at the barn if you can lease or rent a horse) that counts in the long run. Think of lessons as a check up, and you get a few more pointers to work on for the next week.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I had to put up with once a week lessons for a really long time. And while the situation isn't ideal, you can certainly still advance your skills with only one ride a week if you have a good instructor and lesson horses. Though it is more challenging because you don't have a chance to practice what you've learned between lessons. As long as you go in trying to get the most out of each ride, you'll do fine.

I was able to swap doing barn chores like feeding and mucking stalls for extra lessons in high school, and actually paid off a partial lease over the summer that way. It never hurts to ask if you can arrange something like that with your instructor. The worst they can say is no.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes. You won't go as quickly up in skill level but you'll improve.

The thing to do is to work on other things that will help your riding and that will help make up for some of the lack of saddle time. Work on your balance, coordination, flexibility and core strength. Work on your cardio. All of that will help you in the saddle. You could even buy rider fitness books - they will have specific exercises for you to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Ink said:


> I had to put up with once a week lessons for a really long time. And while the situation isn't ideal, you can certainly still advance your skills with only one ride a week if you have a good instructor and lesson horses. Though it is more challenging because you don't have a chance to practice what you've learned between lessons. As long as you go in trying to get the most out of each ride, you'll do fine.
> 
> I was able to swap doing barn chores like feeding and mucking stalls for extra lessons in high school, and actually paid off a partial lease over the summer that way. It never hurts to ask if you can arrange something like that with your instructor. The worst they can say is no.


Thanks y'all!!

I was actually thinking of this earlier; doing barn chores for extra lessons. I love helping out at the barn with stuff like cleaning stalls, cleaning buckets, sweeping, etc. I think one of the reasons I like doing it so much is because at the barn I'm leaving right now, I knew that they got busy and didn't always have time to clean and needed the extra hand  I also just love being around horses and making myself useful


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Absolutely! I only have one lesson per week and have seen improvements each time. It all depends on the instructor and how much effort you put into it. 
I find as well doing exercises at home such as pilates really helps with my core strength. 
(I do get to ride once or twice more during the week, so that also helps.) Can you ride any other times than your lessons?


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

ElaineLighten said:


> Absolutely! I only have one lesson per week and have seen improvements each time. It all depends on the instructor and how much effort you put into it.
> I find as well doing exercises at home such as pilates really helps with my core strength.
> (I do get to ride once or twice more during the week, so that also helps.) Can you ride any other times than your lessons?


Thanks! I can't ride any other times than my lesson, but I'll have to see what I'll be able to do. Maybe I could do a lesson on Saturday, then clean stall and do barn chores and the like in return for an extra ride, like working off lessons.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I only get about 2 lessons a month in!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Last time I had a lesson was..........

At the most EVER I only had 2 lessons a month!! If you're dedicated it might actually be better for you. We're doing that with DD, she gets a lesson and in the lesson the trainer gives her certain skills & goals. Then we go home & practice. By focusing just on those things we're solidifying her foundation. When she has the skills down, we go in for another lesson. Last time, the goals were a little tougher for her to get. There was 3 months btwn her lesson.

Not saying that will work for you & your goals, it's just an example
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

I might have to rig up something in my room so I can practice stuff


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love 2X a week lessons, however in reality, I usually only get a once a week lesson. Do I learn from these, ABSOLUTELY!!! You will too OP.


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

If you can only ride once a week, you will certainly improve but as with any thing else practice makes perfect and the more you practice the better you will be faster. 

I had a yr and a half when I first started that I only rode once a week, then for several years I rode about 2 times a week. Once in a private lesson and once on my own. Sometimes three times a week if I was lucky. 

Since I've gotten my license though I've been able to ride a lot more...more like 5 times a week. And I feel like it's really been an improvement  

However money-wise, I wouldn't have been able to have many lessons when I was younger. After 11 yrs old, my instructor kindly let me work off all my lessons and riding on my own times and I've done that ever since to this day. Could you do the same type of working student program thing?


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

If the barn owner won't let you trade work for lessons try thinking of other ways to save up a little bit of money. I used to clean tack for people in order to pay for an extra lesson a month. You will learn a ton in 1 lesson a week but I can guarantee that you will get the bug and want to do more!


----------



## JumperForLife (Feb 18, 2013)

I am fortunate enough to be able to ride about five days a week, but I still do a ton of strength training on the side. If you are switching from western to english, you may need a bit of a core muscle tune-up for posting, and if you plan on jumping you'll probably need more than just a tune-up. IME, a huge part of advancing in English riding is strength, so that should help, too.


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

JumperForLife said:


> I am fortunate enough to be able to ride about five days a week, but I still do a ton of strength training on the side. If you are switching from western to english, you may need a bit of a core muscle tune-up for posting, and if you plan on jumping you'll probably need more than just a tune-up. IME, a huge part of advancing in English riding is strength, so that should help, too.


When I did Western I posted because I rode an OTTB with a big trot :3


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Once a week will be enough. I went from dodgey trotting to cantering in a few once a week lessons.. and now I actually can w/t/c stirrupless. I also take lessons only once a week and have no access of riding horses the rest of the week.


----------



## PaintedBandit (Feb 2, 2011)

I got one lesson a week for a long time (with year breaks in between my riding because my mother would get tired of driving me to the barn and this includes when I rode for one of the best eventing trainers in the country for free as a working student). As long as you pay close attention and really work on remembering and putting into action everything they tell you, you will be FINE!

Maybe work at the barn over the summer for more rides/lease so you can really get some work in then! Barn chores for lessons are awesome. Like I said, I was a working student at one point. 2 days, 4 hours a day, for a 1 hour lesson once a week. It was ridiculous but it was well worth it and I learned more from that trainer in 3 months than any other trainer (besides my horse) that I've had.

Also if you want to do work OUTSIDE of the barn to help your riding. Running is great, I try to run 2/3 times a week and I can usually manage a 4/5 mile run when I'm not sick/injured! Squats are good if you want to jump. Look into rider exercise books there should be some helpful stuff out there.

I've also, returning to Dressage and remembering like nothing, taken up watching videos on youtube and trying to learn from those as far as positioning for myself. Not the easiest way to learn but it keeps me focused on what I need to work on and where I want to be one day!


----------

